# What Kind



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I want to purchase this rhom but the seller doesnt know what kind it is can u identify it plz,these are the best pics i found.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

some pics


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

looks exactly like my rhom. It was labeled as "Black Piranha"
I'll post a pic.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes,thanks for the pics any idea of what kind of rhom it is? Im thinking a gibbus or guyana i dunno


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Yes,thanks for the pics any idea of what kind of rhom it is? Im thinking a gibbus or guyana i dunno
> [snapback]1170268[/snapback]​


your guess is as good as mine. I think i have a peru rhom, but i was told its imposible to tell. So i have no idaa....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> Yes,thanks for the pics any idea of what kind of rhom it is? Im thinking a gibbus or guyana i dunno
> [snapback]1170268[/snapback]​


Unless the previous owner can tell you where it was originally collected, it'll always be an S. rhombeus (and nothing more than that).
Just by looking at it, it's impossible to tell what "kind" of Rhom it is, or where it's from. And since names like "High-back" or "Diamond" have no value whatsoever, you might as well invent a name you like for it yourself (be creative







)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Could be a rhom or sanchezi. I cant tell from the pictures.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

From what I see, I think it's a Rhom but I can't tell you what "sort" of Rhom it is because I doesn't know where it was collected


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

First pic looks like a Sanchezi.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

i think is rhom


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

rhoms can have hints of red on their gills?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

It looks like a juvenile rhom to me.


----------

